# Vấn đề khi cài telepathy-gabble "unknown type name 'EC_KEY'"

## bdien

Khi đang nâng cấp hệ thống với dòng lệnh:

```
emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse world --autounmask-write
```

 *Quote:*   

> wocky-openssl.c: In function 'set_ecdh_key':
> 
> wocky-openssl.c:1680:3: error: unknown type name 'EC_KEY'
> 
> wocky-openssl.c:1680:3: warning: implicit declaration of function 'EC_KEY_new_by_curve_name' [-Wimplicit-function-declaration]
> ...

 

thông tin

```
emerge --info '=net-voip/telepathy-gabble-0.16.4'
```

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.11.58 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.16.0, 3.8.2-r2 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
>                          System Settings
> ...

 

Environment:

http://pastebin.com/yjh1ndTM

Hi vọng các bạn giúp mình!

----------

## Bryton

I found there is a README file over there,  and its requirements are:

telepathy-gabble requires:

  telepathy-glib <http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/releases/telepathy-glib/>

  GLib, GObject <http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/glib/>

  libdbus <http://dbus.freedesktop.org/releases/dbus/>

  The D-Bus GLib bindings <http://dbus.freedesktop.org/releases/dbus-glib/>

  libxml2 <http://xmlsoft.org/>

  libnice <http://nice.freedesktop.org/releases/>

  libsoup <http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/libsoup/>

and either:

  GNUTLS <http://www.gnu.org/software/gnutls/>

or

  OpenSSL <http://www.openssl.org/>

So I just enable guntls in /etc/portage/make.conf and reemerge it. Looks good to me.

```
euse -E guntls

emerge -av telepathy-gabble

```

----------

## bdien

Thank Bryton very much!

My problem was solved with the command:

```
euse -p net-voip/telepathy-gabble -E gnutls
```

system continues to upgrade ...  :Razz: 

----------

